# Agility questions



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would start training him at home but not with obstacles. Work on his foundation, teach him target, heel, get off and on at your command, leave it and to ignore distractions. I would suggest attending a trial and asking around to find a trainer.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Angl said:


> When Max finishes recuperating from his shoulder surgery... pretty sure he is almost 100% - I want to get him into agility training.


Just want to say hearing that is music to my ears!! I'm so happy Max has healed up so well. _Yippee!_ Have fun with agility!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Just want to say hearing that is music to my ears!! I'm so happy Max has healed up so well. _Yippee!_ Have fun with agility!


When I took him for his last laser treatment today, the vet suggested it because he feels so good and is now so full of himself. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news on Max! I recently completed an online foundation class that was excellent. There is a poodle agility Yahoo group that has the details it's called Jillity and the group admin is a member here on PF. I recommend going to a local (2 hrs away for me) trial and reading shirts for clubs. Good luck! 

I've learned so much from some awesome members on this thread - they are so patient and generous in helping with the "ups and downs" 

http://www.poodleforum.com/24-perfo...-hunting/22143-agility-sharing-ups-downs.html


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't seem to find that yahoo group, help! Please?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

PM'd you the info.


----------

